# Sticky  4th Gen Maxima FAQ/Help Guide



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

4th Gen Info

*How-To’s...Basic information...and Forums*
Maxima Modifications...A complete listing of mods available for the 4th gen Maxima including a description.
Chilton’s website...95-98 models only.
Maxima.Org forums...One of the most comprehensive and useful Maxima sites on the web.
AE Headlight instructions for your 4th gen.
VBX Maxima - Maintenance instructions for your Maxima. Very comprehensive...Check Engine Light
Motorvate DIY Mod Site...One of the best.
MaximaDriver.com…website catering to all Maximas with mod-info and forums.
Maxima Stereo/Amplifier Removal…Also has information for removing a defective antenna.
Maxima FAQ...answers to many frequently asked questions.
VQPower DIY Listing...Helpful site for Doing-It-Yourself.
Maxmods.org...Very comprehensive website with information about all types of mods available. Great information here.

I hope this helps some of you out...Newbie or Not.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Some more helpful links from another member...


Terran said:


> Ok here goes:
> oil and filter : http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/511
> Coolant : http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/502, or this other method which I tried to explain on another forum, but you can find a better explanation at maxima.org once it is back up http://forums.max-world.org/index.php?showtopic=3469
> Fuel filter : http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/fuelfilter.html
> ...


----------

